# Which island to visit



## silvib (Feb 5, 2008)

We've never visited Hawaii or any other island out there and we've been watching the recent golf tournaments on the Golf Channel and, as always, everything looks wonderful through their lenses as they show everything in the best possible way.   Which island would be the best to visit as a first, I wouldn't want it crazy busy and we do golf, unless it's prohibitively expensive.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 5, 2008)

You'll find excellent golfing on all the islands.  There are a lot of great courses.  So your choices should be more about what to do when you're NOT golfing.  Of the four main islands:

If you want the best cross-section of what is "Hawaii," you'll probably find it on the Big Island.  That's where the active volcanoes are, some great resorts, wonderful cities and towns, and a slower pace of life.  There are many Hawaiian historical sites and markers, coffee plantations, and wonderful, lovely people.

If you want big-city life and the crowded tourist experience, Oahu or Maui are pretty close contenders.  Both are equally beautiful in their own way, and either island has a lot to show the first-time visitor.  But they can get to be very busy.

For the slower pace, and fewer crowds, Kauai offers a look at Hawaii the way we think it should be.  There are great resorts, beautiful beaches, and lots to see and do.

You'll never be able to see it all in one trip, and each island has a different feeling.  So close your eyes and stab a finger at a map.  There are no wrong choices.

Have fun!  I hope this helps a bit,

Dave


----------



## tompalm (Feb 6, 2008)

Concur with all that jeepguynw said.  However, if you want to golf, you will find it prohibitively expensive.  I would recommend that you call different resorts and ask if they can get a good green fee on a local course.  One of the best islands for golf is Kauai and I would recommend the Marriott Lagoons Golf course if they will give you a good fee.

http://golf.marriott-vacations.com/leisure/golf-courses/kauai-lagoons-golf-club/default.jsp 

There are some good courses in Princeville, and on the south shore, but they are all expensive unless you have a Hawaii ID card.  They really hit the tourist hard on all the islands, so do your homework before packing the clubs.

If you decide not to bring the clubs, I like the big island the best.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 6, 2008)

I vote for Maui for a first visit, because it's the only island from which you can easily make day trips to two other islands via ferry or catamaran - Lanai and Molokai.  Plus I think Maui has a good variety of things to do and unique things to see.  I have trip reports on Maui, Molokai, and Lanai on my webpage, linked under my signature.

There are a lot of old threads on this board debating the merits of the various islands, that you should check-out.

From Florida I would definitely do two weeks.  It's such a long flight from Florida, that 1 week just isn't worth it, since you lose two full days traveling.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Feb 6, 2008)

I bought a Hawaii for Dummies book and it helped in deciding which island we would visit. It has easy check lists for each based on personal preferences and info about each island. You may be able to get it at the library or half.com. 

We chose Maui but the Big Island came in second. At first I wanted to visit Kauai but after reading the book Maui was the top pick. I decided I did not want to island hop and instead really enjoy one place. We have 3 months to go.


----------



## Laurie (Feb 6, 2008)

From the east coast, anything less than 2 weeks in Hawaii has too much travel time in relation to there-time (believe me - just did that, even though it was our 4th trip and I already knew better). So for a first trip, I'd advise picking two islands, since inter-island travel is so quick and cheap.

My personal 2 faves are Maui and Big Island, but golf has nothing to do with it. And yes, many other threads deal with this same question, so a search is again recommended. 

Great idea about Hawaii for Dummies, I hadn't heard of the check-list.


----------



## talkamotta (Feb 6, 2008)

Everyone will have thier favorites.  Sometimes it just depends on where you can get.....

I tried forever and then finally decided to buy.  Maui and Kauai but in the next few years will be buying on the Big Island.  Cant get enough of Hawaii.  

Whatever island (s) you go to get the REVEALED BOOKS.  Thats a must, especially for your first time.  For example one is:  Maui Revealed utlimate guide book by Andrew Doughty.  You can buy them on ebay or Amazon or Barnes and Noble, etc.


----------



## Hoc (Feb 6, 2008)

My personal feeling is that the answer to this question is always: Oahu.

It has everything the other islands have, plus it also has more great restaurants, shopping and nightlife that the other islands don't have.


----------



## gomike (Feb 6, 2008)

We like Maui a lot, been to the Big Island, "it was too big" we are going to Kauai in March


----------



## silvib (Feb 6, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your input.  Maybe we should pass on the actual playing and just drool from a safe distance!
I must admit I had not gone on to the next stage and thought about travel time.  Maybe I should start there first, as the 8 hr flight that it takes from Orlando or Miami to most European destinations is about my flying limit.
It does look beautiful though.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 6, 2008)

silvib said:


> Thank you everyone for your input.  Maybe we should pass on the actual playing and just drool from a safe distance!
> I must admit I had not gone on to the next stage and thought about travel time.  Maybe I should start there first, as the 8 hr flight that it takes from Orlando or Miami to most European destinations is about my flying limit.
> It does look beautiful though.




If you can do it, why not stop over for a day or two on the West Coast on the way to/from Hawaii?  That way it'll break up the flying time, and you won't feel so dragged out.  Could be fun...  

Dave


----------



## Laurie (Feb 7, 2008)

silvib said:


> Thank you everyone for your input.  Maybe we should pass on the actual playing and just drool from a safe distance!
> I must admit I had not gone on to the next stage and thought about travel time.  Maybe I should start there first, as the 8 hr flight that it takes from Orlando or Miami to most European destinations is about my flying limit.
> It does look beautiful though.


Good idea, Dave - a west-coast stop makes it much more pleasant.

Hawaii is honestly worth the travel time, when you have a minimum of 2 weeks. That 8-hour flight is my limit too though, and I made a mistake on our last trip to Hawaii by buying a ticket that connected in Minneapolis without checking flight hours - it was over 9 hours in the air to Honolulu!      (Maybe I'm working up to my goal of being able to travel to China or South Africa, which currently I can't fathom due to flight hours.)

From the east coast, it's probably quicker to fly to the Canary Islands or Madeira - both are fabulous alternatives, and easy to exchange into or find Extra Vacations at reasonable costs.


----------



## talkamotta (Feb 7, 2008)

I maybe crazy but when traveling to Hawaii, I dont mind the return home because its overnight.  I just sleep.  Going there, Im so excited, nothing can get me down.  Of course it is from SLC and not NY. 

The worst flight I ever had was from SLC to San Francisco to Sydney.  UA had a world wide computer breakdown    that day and I had to sit on the back row of a 5 isle seat right next to the bathroom and meeting area for all the passenger who would congregate and talk.  :annoyed: 

It was before the liquid restrictions were in place.  Wine in the water bottle, tylenol pm and 2 pain pills.  Couldnt even knock myself out.   

When we flew back out of Auckland.  New Zealand air, they serve real good wine, had a nice dinner on the plane and I dropped off before I could finish a movie.  I woke up just in time for a little breakfast and landing.  It was the best flight I have ever been on.  

It would be sad to pass up on a vacation to Hawaii because of the flight times.  Stay one night in Vegas.  Flights from Vegas to Hawaii can be real cheap.  You could save enough on the price difference to pay for the hotel in Vegas.  But no guarantees in the casinos.


----------



## silvib (Feb 7, 2008)

Some very interesting flight options, thank you.  Killing two birds with one stone (hate that expression, as a bird lover, don't know why I wrote it!) - haven't visited Vegas or the West Coast.  We've been living in the US, (Florida) for 9 years and apart from going back to Europe, we've only for a week to Hilton Head, a couple of visits to the Dominican Republic & within Florida.  I know why, still working .......


----------



## pcgirl54 (Feb 7, 2008)

We are doing a 3 day West coast stop to recover from jet lag. You can price it as a multi leg or do two seperate flights altogether.

Phoenix has direct flights to Maui as does Chicago, Salt Lake City and maybe Vegas besides the normal LAX ,San Diego, San Francisco flights.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Feb 7, 2008)

We are going again in a month this time for 17 days. We go to the Big Island most of the time anymore. Kauai was our first vist and I'm glad we did it first. It was the perfect fit for my first trip. My Wife had never been to Kauai but she lived on Oahu as a child. First time: Kauai, slower pace, easy to get around, very pretty, plenty to do and also peaceful.


----------



## jlr10 (Feb 8, 2008)

I think Kauai is the best for the first trip.  I think it is what most people imagine when they first think about Hawaii.  Beautiful scenery, a slower pace, and not real crowded.

Oahu is nice, but due to the traffic it will takes away some of the enjoyment of the islands on the first trip IMHO.

The Big Island is nice, but it is big and there is a lot of driving with large stretches of lava fields.  Our first trip was there.  We landed at night and drove to Waikoloa.  We saw nothing (and I mean nothing, no lights no cars, nothing.)  I remember commenting to my husband that I had always pictured more buildings and people in Hawaii.  It wasn't until morning I realized it was just the lava fields.  Lots of driving on the Big Island, and not a lot of down time to just relax.

Maui is nice also, but would be *my *second choice.  I find the traffic busy, and we really dislike the touristy Ka'anapali area, where everyone seems to want to stay on their first trip.  If we wanted to lay on a beach with a large group of people we can just stay in San Diego. 

Yep, everyone will have their opinion.  Mine is Kauai.


----------



## alanraycole (Feb 8, 2008)

*Since I feel so strongly in my opinion, here it is...*

As others have said, the best island depends on your preferences and expectations. However, know this... if you are dreaming of natural beauty, the most extravagantly rich in natural beauty is Kauai. It has the Na Pali Coast, boasting not the tallest sea cliffs, but definitely the most dramatic. It has Waimea Canyon, called the Grand Canyon of the Pacific, with endless hiking trails. It has the sunny beaches of Poipu. It has my favorite place on earth, Hanalei Bay. 

Looking across Hanalei Bay, you see ocean waves, sea cliffs, and mountains laced with waterfalls after a rain. Stunning! Every time I head north from the airport just past Kilauea heading into the rain forest area of the Kalihiwai River Valley, a mixed feeling of delight and tranquility comes upon me. The feeling lasts all the while I visit Princeville, Hanalei and all the way to the end of the road at Ke'e Beach. No other island and, in fact, no other place on Kauai graces me with the peace that Kauai's North Shore offers. 

On my last trip to Hawaii, this past January, I had to make my pilgrimage to this blessed North Shore before I did anything else. I was tired from my daylong flight and was not even thinking of what to expect. I just wanted to get to the resort at that point and relax. However, even in my fatigue peace came upon me again as I heard the waterfall just feet from the road when I passed it on my way down the Kalihiwai River Valley on my way to Princeville.

After doing first things first, enjoying Kauai's North Shore, I left Kauai to visit another island. My habit is to visit Kauai for at least two weeks and one of the other islands for one week annually. This year, the other island was Maui. To me, Maui is for those who love long beaches, lux resorts, fine restaurants, designer shopping, etc. Briefly, if you prefer wearing Tommy Bahama on your trip rather than jean shorts and a t-shirt, you are probably the type to prefer Maui or Oahu. If you would rather walk Main Street to shop than walk a wilderness trail, you are probably the type to prefer Maui or Oahu. If you prefer restaurants that require reservations, you are probably the type to prefer Maui or Oahu. Sure Maui and Oahu have their beauty, but beauty that rivals Kauai is only found in isolated pockets on the other islands. A day on Molokai or Lanai, for example, will probably satisfy almost anyone. 

The Big Island is my second favorite. Oddly, not because it is what I would expect from Hawaii. Obviously, it is the only island with an active volcano. Treat enough. I usually spend a couple of days per visit roaming that area. It also has the odd landscape of recent lava flows. Very different and treat for a minute. Like the other islands, it has pockets of beauty rivaling Kauai's, which I have enjoyed thoroughly. However, I love it second to Kauai for none of those features. I treasure the rolling hills of Paniolo country the most. It is not the Hawaii that you expect, but beautiful nonetheless.

On this last trip, after my week on Maui, including a day trip to Molokai, I looked forward to returning to Kauai. I spent my first week at the Hanalei Bay Resort. Again, on my way there as I entered the Kalihiwai River Valley, I enjoyed my feeling of transcendence once again. My final week on Kauai was at The Point Resort in Poipu. The highlights of that week included hiking the trails of Waimea Canyon and Kokee State Park, an experience surpassing any of those offered on the other islands. 

Another highlight of my final week was the one I enjoyed the last full day in Hawaii. On that day, I left Poipu and for the final time this year, I journeyed to Kauai's North Shore. This last visit I cried as I passed through the Kalihiwai River Valley. Not just because it would be my last visit this year, but also because it was then that I found how renewable the feeling the North Shore brought was. On no other trip had I passed that way for the "first time" so many times. After a week away, coming back each time was a renewal. To be struck by the power of this feeling by its ability to be renewed so often offered an even greater appreciation for this beloved place. 

After stopping for an early lunch at the Polynesian Cafe in Hanalei, I traveled on to the end of the road. After a few stops on my way renewing my memory of the wondrous shore, I spent most of the day at Ke'e Beach, my favorite beach in all of the islands. As the day waned, I started back. However, before I left the North Shore, I made my way down the path to Pu'u Poa Beach to admire the bay with the mountains and waterfalls beyond as the sun set.


----------



## silvib (Feb 8, 2008)

You all make it sound so wonderful.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 8, 2008)

silvib said:


> You all make it sound so wonderful.



It definitely IS wonderful.  I used to live there, and currently own four timeshares there.  I'd move back tomorrow if I could figure out how to support the family properly.  If I was single?  I'd already be there.

Take the plunge, and go to Hawaii.  You won't regret it.  I promise.

Dave


----------



## mepiccolo (Feb 9, 2008)

For a first time visit I would choose this order

Kauai (stay in princeville, hanalei bay area)
Maui
Big Island

If you dislike crowds, traffic and a "big city" feel I wouldn't recommend Oahu.  

If you're seeing the pictures on tv and thinking what a beautiful tropical paradise it is then Kauai will not disappoint you.  It is even prettier in person.


----------



## Hoc (Feb 9, 2008)

mepiccolo said:


> If you dislike crowds, traffic and a "big city" feel I wouldn't recommend Oahu.



If you dislike crowds, traffic and a "big city" feel, I definitely *would* recommend Oahu.  Just stay away from Waikiki and Honolulu.  But on the off chance that you would like to see a show or eat at a good restaurant, then you can venture into Waikiki or Honolulu for the evening, and back out afterward.


----------



## bigrick (Feb 9, 2008)

You didn't say how long you planned for your trip.  I know several east coasters who went to all 4 major islands in one month-long trip.  One week at each island.  Less airfare and less travel time than 4 separate jaunts.

Then you'll have a better feel for where you want to spend 2 weeks on a future trip.

We've only been to Maui and the big island.  2 weeks each time.  Each time to one island only.  We left plenty still to do on these islands.  But my wife really prefers resorts with subways nearby so we're in NY or SF more than Hawaii.


----------



## silvib (Feb 9, 2008)

Not sure on the length of trip but I know we would prefer to just go to one place and enjoy what it has to offer, hence trying to get it right before going, based on our tastes.  Maybe that's the European in me!  Back in Europe, you guys here have the fame for doing several European countries in a couple of weeks, now that we're here, we know it's not strictly true. Neither do the Europeans understand how large the Continental US is.  Plus, we have so many place here we'd like to visit - why is it as you get older time seems to go faster and works still stops you from going places!!


----------



## johnfornal (Feb 9, 2008)

*Which island...???*

I have been to them all and they all offer something great... 

Dive with giant manta rays at nite on the Big island or play golf with the locals if you can find the resort skins game...best deal ever...played with an assistant pro who was just along for the deal at $60 bucks at Mauna Lani...you know where I mean...Volcano National Park...great... 

Maui is full of more family tourist things to do...looks sort of like So Cal in places but everybody talks about the Road to Hana....you don't have to go that far to see Twin Falls waterfalls and some of what they are talking about...lots of other places are easier and just as much fun...Io Needle allows you to hike in along the stream bed...great boat trips as well to see whales maybe...snorkel or dive the nearby islands or just drink and be merry...:rofl: 

BE VERY CAREFUL IN HAWAII...the soil is often very slippery when wet...many tourists have DIED...or been seriously injured...at Twins Falls...or at any waterfall with paths alongside...and the ocean cliffside paths on Kauai...TWO EXPERIENCED HIKERS NEXT TO DOZENS OF TOURISTS AT THE WAIMEA FALLS.

There are opportunities to get way off the beaten track in the islands and you have to be prepared with good traction as a start...we broke through the tree cover at Waimea Canyon and stopped short peering down about 3,000 feet from a shear drop off...NO WARNING SIGNS...NO GUIDES...Read the Ultimate Books...PLEASE

Now Golf on Kauai...$60 to play Poipu Bay...$70 Princeville Makai...or $24 to play the ocean front municipal course...

Maui had a few great deals at http://www.ezlinks.com Ellaire and the Dunes were fine tracks...have lunch at Mama's for sure at least once...drinks at the Hula girl or Leilani...or the Duke's sister place in Laihaina...all reasonable especially at lunch...$2.50 fish tacos at Dukes on Kauai on Tuesdays... 

Oahu has a great other Leeward side...Kailua... powder white sand...real locals, no glitz...great food...all 25 minutes from Honolulu...played golf for a song at the private club which used to be a haunted banana plantation...maybe it is still haunted...least favorite island just because of the urban blight in Honolulu... 

Then there is Kauai where the local's vacation.... my favorite....its a jungle on one side and drier on the other and much less developed than most islands without the lava fields and lack of foilage of the Big Island...Who cares if it rains when its 80 degress...Not much to do unless you look for it...less boat charters and less expensive overall...Brennecke's salad bar and burgers or fresh fish... 

I grew up in New Jersey...live on the coast in Carlsbad, San Diego, CA and have been to the islands about 12 times...probably have not done more than 50% of what I hope to there...have a great trip...

John


----------



## alanraycole (Feb 10, 2008)

*I just noticed that you are from Florida. That compels me...*

Probably, the only state that I have vacationed in more than Hawaii is Florida. I also lived in Florida for three years. This last October I spent a week on Miami Beach, a week on Key West, and a week near Fort Myers. I just got back from almost a month long trip to Hawaii. I have enjoyed at least seven months of accumulated time in Hawaii. Therefore, I believe I have license to make the following comparisons and recommendations. The comparisons are, obviously, over simplistic. However, they compel an important consideration for a resident of Florida wanting to take a trip to Hawaii.

Maui is Florida with a couple of mountains in the background.
Oahu is Florida with several mountains in the background.
The Big Island is a mix of cattle country and Florida with a volcano in the background.
Kauai is Florida with the Smokey Mountains set on top.

Literally, all the timeshare resorts on Maui are along a coast that you would find very similar to the coasts near home. The parts of Maui that are very different from Florida are all on the other end of the island and hours away. Almost all of the timeshare resorts on Oahu are in Honolulu. May I suggest that you save yourself the 12 plus hour flight and go to Miami Beach rather than vacationing in Honolulu? The beach at Miami Beach is far superior to Waikiki Beach. The Big Island timeshare resorts are hours away from the volcano with one exception that I know of. They are a bit closer to Paniolo country. 

Princeville, Kauai, on the other hand, is in the middle of what I love most about Hawaii. I love all the islands, but, if it were not for Kauai, I would be spending more vacations in Florida and far less in Hawaii. Granted, I like Maui more than Florida. I like Oahu more than Florida. I like the Big Island more than Florida. However, the difference is not worth the daylong flight, except for maybe one trip per decade. I can be in Florida in a couple of hours, after all, and you live there. Definitely, if you are going on vacation to golf, shop, enjoy great seafood, and lounge on the beach, know that Florida has them all in qualities as good or better than Hawaii. I would even go so far as to say that anything done on or in the ocean is better in Florida, except whale watching and surfing.

If you are going for what Florida cannot possibly offer, you might as well stay in a resort that is right in the middle of what you will travel all day on a crowded jet to enjoy and what you cannot enjoy at home. All the timeshares on Kauai's North Shore are in Princeville. For those traveling from Florida, I boldly decree that Princeville is the only place that makes sense. Once you have the daylong flight and a week or two on Kauai in your past, then hopping over to one of the other islands is a good idea for variety's sake. However, you said you wanted to stay in one place. I strongly recommend that for Florida residents, that one place should be Princeville. 

If you are exchanging through Interval International, I recommend the Hanalei Bay Resort (request two-bedroom units only to insure a great view). If you are exchanging through RCI, I recommend the Shearwater. If you are renting and money is no object, then I recommend the Princeville Hotel. They each offer stunning views that you won't find anywhere in Florida.

If you want to get away from it all, try the end of the road. Shortly before the dramatic sea cliffs of the Na Pali Coast block the road from going further, you will find the Hanalei Colony Resort in Haena. This cozy condo resort, with no phones or TV's allowed, features the ocean only a few steps from your lanai and mountains on the other side of the road. The Hanalei Colony Resort is about half the cost of the Princeville Hotel, but still expensive.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Feb 10, 2008)

*alanraycole*

You make a lot of sense. I've always said that if we had mountains here, we would have to limit tourists. I've lived in Florida all my life and it took going to Hawaii to make me really appreciate it. I love Hawaii, and we go as often as we can. My Wife lived there before it became a State but our beaches here in Florida are as good as anywhere in the world IMHO. We just need mountains and the Hawaiian "Aloha." It's the people that help make Hawaii for me. I could go to the Caribbean 
 but it's just not the same!  "Florida, the other Paradise."


----------



## barndweller (Feb 10, 2008)

I agree with Alan completely. You *must* get the Hawaii Revealed books and when you do decide which island(s) to visit you must go for at least 2 weeks. Two islands would be great for a first visit since the inter-island flight is cheap & quick.

I would recommend the Big Island since you don't have an active volcano in Florida or abundant coffee plantations, ancient Hawaiian temples, or historic missionary era churches and homes. Then a week on Kauai in Princeville for the fabulous views, abundant waterfalls & rainbows, and the peace & tranquility. There are plenty of uncrowded beaches, hiking for all abilities, historical sites, golf courses both reasonable & mega expensive, and enough choices of boat excursions, tours, zip-lines & tubing to break the budget if that's your kind of thing. I'd skip Maui & Oahu this time. Most timeshares are located in the very crowded, over developed areas. Save them for another visit. You will be planning your return trip before you even get home!


----------



## Laurie (Feb 10, 2008)

alanraycole said:


> Maui is Florida with a couple of mountains in the background.
> Oahu is Florida with several mountains in the background.
> The Big Island is a mix of cattle country and Florida with a volcano in the background.
> Kauai is Florida with the Smokey Mountains set on top.
> ...



I disagree with everything here, except for feeling like Kauai (and probably Oahu) was more similar *in color* (green) to the US east coast than the other 2 islands. I unfortunately stayed away from Maui for years, thinking it was nothing but high-rises.  Not. You must be talking about people who never leave the poolside at their resort, looking for nothing other than some sand and some palm trees. If that's all you mean, you're right.

But the black lava on both Maui and Big Island, including at the beaches, makes them completely different from FL. The snorkeling makes them completely different from almost everywhere in FL except maybe John Pennecamp where I haven't been. The landscapes of all Hawaiian islands just couldn't be more different than FL, one of the flattest states in the country. The profusely blooming flowers. The mist, the rainbows, the cliffs, the waterfalls, the colors (red sand beaches, green sand, black sand, etc.), the dramatic beauty. There are very few places in FL that come close in terms of natural beauty IMO, excepting Sanibel/Captiva - before the canopy was destroyed. Even the seascapes, from an island like Maui, overlooking Molokai and Lanai - location of several timeshare resorts - are unequalled in FL. And I haven't even mentioned flowing lava.


----------



## alanraycole (Feb 10, 2008)

*So, you agree with me!*



Laurie said:


> The landscapes of all Hawaiian islands just couldn't be more different than FL, one of the flattest states in the country. The profusely blooming flowers. The mist, the rainbows, the cliffs, the waterfalls, the colors, the dramatic beauty.



We agree. I think I sufficiently bragged about the beauty of Hawaii for all those who read and paid attention to my posts to know that I prefer Hawaii over Florida. That is not the issue. The issue is making the most out of what is different about Hawaii compared to Florida for someone leaving Florida and spending more than 12 hours in a crowded jet to get to Hawaii. 

To put is simply, if I lived in Florida and traveled all the way to Maui only to find that I was staying in a place that had many more similarities than differences, I would be disappointed. If I got to Maui and found out that the EXTREME differences on the island are more than an hour away from any resort, I might be downright upset. If I discovered that there was a place that I could have gone to be SURROUNDED by the extreme differences and in their MOST extreme form and no one told me about it, I would feel betrayed by those from whom I sought advice. Therefore, I repeat... for residents of Florida, I strongly recommend Princeville, Kauai for your first Hawaiian experience!


----------



## talkamotta (Feb 10, 2008)

alanraycole said:


> Probably, the only state that I have vacationed in more than Hawaii is Florida.



I also visit Florida frequently, grandkids are in Florida. The thing about Hawaii that I love the most is:  Im on Ke'e Beach. I look out to the ocean and I see this beautiful water and its warm, just like Longboat Key.  Then I turn around and instead of seeing more sand I see BEATIFUL MOUNTAINS PACKED WITH FOILAGE. 

Hawaii has everything in one place (or I should say on each island).  For your first trip I would pick one week on Kauai, for the mountains.  Nothing like you see in Florida.  Then I would pick the Big Island because of the volcano and the place of Refuge and Black Sands Beach.  

My kids live in Orlando and Ocala, they cant wait to get there. You might want to pick San Francisco and/or Vegas to give you a little more variety for your day or two layover.


----------



## talkamotta (Feb 10, 2008)

silvib said:


> Not sure on the length of trip but I know we would prefer to just go to one place and enjoy what it has to offer, hence trying to get it right before going, based on our tastes.  Maybe that's the European in me!  Back in Europe, you guys here have the fame for doing several European countries in a couple of weeks, now that we're here, we know it's not strictly true. Neither do the Europeans understand how large the Continental US is.  Plus, we have so many place here we'd like to visit - why is it as you get older time seems to go faster and works still stops you from going places!!



I dont know about work stopping me from going places.  Im doing better now than when I was younger. Work was more important to me then   Now it just seems that when I go to one place, it opens me up to 2 more places I want to go, that I never would have thought of before.  I wished I would have placed more importance on traveling when my kids were younger.  When we go now, we are all just like sponges trying to get everything in.  If you arent sure if you can go to two islands, then just pick Kauai and stay part of the week in Vegas or Sedona by way of Phoenix would be a sharp contrast.


----------



## Kildahl (Feb 10, 2008)

*Which Island First?*

There are some excellent posts above but I would encourage you to use the search feature on this site to read some of the other threads that have addressed this and similar questions.
Like many of the posters in this thread, I have had the wonderful pleasure to visit all of the islands. Each has more than one feature I could live with for 2 weeks or more! Our fav- Kauai, even though our "fall in love with the garden island" beach house on the north shore was swept out to sea by a hurricane, never to be rebuilt. 

We enjoy Maui ( my wife is a whaler) and have great memories of the Kona Coast on the Big Island. The solitude of Molokai was incredible. Nevertheless, I would recommend that you *start on Oahu *and spend at least a few days there.
Kildahl


----------



## silvib (Feb 10, 2008)

Some very, very interesting schools of thought have been posted here and I am very appreciative of your insight.
When we lived in Spain, on the island of Mallorca, we traveled to the Canary Islands, my  mother had told me of Tenerife's beauty, but to be quite honest, in comparison to Mallorca, it wasn't in the same league.  We went on an extended trip along the coastline from Valencia right down to Marbella and again, returned home feeling that we had everything we had seen but without having to travel miles to see it!  Beaches we have, lovely rural & open countryside we have, the only thing we don't have is mountains.  Maybe I've been afflicted with the "grass is always greener on the other side" syndrom.


----------

